# Creaking backrest



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Hi there,

I'm not sure how common this problem is but I'm hoping someone has addressed this. My driver's side seat back rest is really creaking, I believe from the door side in the bottom half somewhere. It's steadily getting worse as you'd expect. Can anyone make any recommendations to rectify this, or am I looking at replacement seats? Could this be an opportunity to upgrade to the electrically adjustable seats, or are we looking at mindless prices for those?!

Thanks for your help in advance...


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Hi, mine stated doing this as well few months ago.
I have manually adjusting Super Sport seats.

I went to Audi to diagnose an issue where I can feel my backrest “going back” after some time. (Forces me to fix the backrest angle every drive)

Few months later. This creaking happens.
Maybe they are connected?

My driver seat is basically falling apart. I can see the side trim fractures too slowly appearing.

If anyone has any idea how much an electrically adjusting Super Sport seats cost. I may just buy them instead of “polishing a turd” 2015MY seat


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Bumping, just in case anyone does have any advice?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not an issue I’ve had as yet, shame Audi have these issues on the mk3 

I assume you are a maiden fan given your avatar ?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

I certainly am, more of their 80's work. Last saw them on the Brave New World tour.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Dance of death was the last I attended, been a fan since the 80’s myself 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Navrig (Aug 15, 2021)

I understand there is a known issue with TT backrests.

Try this as a starting point

https://r.tapatalk.com/shareLink/to...e_type=t&link_source=app[/URL]"]Audi TT Forum


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

The link is dead. Says error 404 page not found


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

This one I believe: sport seats side panel how to


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

That one is for side panel issue. Yours and mine is for creaking. So I dont think that this is the thread related to our problems


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Mine are a creaking too, super sport seats. However, I have found that if i have the backrest at a particular angle it stops it, unfortunately this isn't in the most desirable position for driving.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Juicetin said:


> Mine are a creaking too, super sport seats. However, I have found that if i have the backrest at a particular angle it stops it, unfortunately this isn't in the most desirable position for driving.


That might be a sign that your super sport seat frame (inside the seat) is about to fail (crack fully). That's how mine started, until I came to Audi one day, fed up with lack of comfort drive position. They told me the frame and backrest wheel adjuster need replacing. 
around 500eur job (parts and work rate)


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Mine's definitely gone past the point where any adjustment stops it creaking. It's getting really quite bad now where any forces at all through the car is causing the issue. I've never had anything like this before. Super annoying.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

Constant creaks which will eventually lead to seats slowly reclining by themselves. I had mine repaired @ just 3000 miles and they're now gone again! Will be looking to register another Warranty claim when I get the car out for summer.


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Barmybob said:


> Constant creaks which will eventually lead to seats slowly reclining by themselves. I had mine repaired @ just 3000 miles and they're now gone again! Will be looking to register another Warranty claim when I get the car out for summer.


What exactly did they replace? Seat frame + adjustment wheel?


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I understood it had a complete backrest - Frame 8S8881046L


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Mhm ok so the same was told to me. I had number 1 (the frame as you said) + the number 4+11 (the bolt + wheel). Good to know that this would solve it. At least for now


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

I am somewhat disappointed that it has come back, but happy that the car has a fourth year of cover!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

Barmybob said:


> I am somewhat disappointed that it has come back, but happy that the car has a fourth year of cover!


Im honestly sick and tired of having to re-adjust my seat every 10 minutes.
Plus I believe that this broken frame also causes my lumbar to go haywire.
In the morning its inflated to the max despite my pre set commands. (Using the adjuster doesn't do anything.) I eventually goes down to my desired levels.

this broken frame might be why the lumbar sensor for inflation is random.


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Barmybob said:


> I understood it had a complete backrest - Frame 8S8881046L


Thanks for the info. A friend of mine does custom interiors so I might pass this info on and see if he could tackle this for me. It's way beyond my skill set!


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

ChesterUK said:


> Thanks for the info. A friend of mine does custom interiors so I might pass this info on and see if he could tackle this for me. It's way beyond my skill set!


you would be lucky to do so. Because Audi quoted me 700eur (labour and parts).

However, not sure but this might involve removal of airbags...so better be a good guy who knows his stuff


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Problem solved! It was the backrest adjustment mechanism. Sprayed silicone on both sides of the seats and worked it in, the noise is gone. I'm going away now because I'm feeling quite embarrassed! 😔


----------



## Juicetin (Jun 5, 2021)

Where did you spray exactly, down the side of the wheel adjuster at the bottom of the seat ? just want to try the same, thanks


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Yeah, a really good dosing behind the adjuster wheel and behind the plastic trim at the bottom without removing anything, just pulling it out of the way of the nozzle. Sprayed on both sides and worked the adjuster wheel.


----------



## Barmybob (Nov 4, 2015)

ChesterUK said:


> Problem solved! It was the backrest adjustment mechanism. Sprayed silicone on both sides of the seats and worked it in, the noise is gone. I'm going away now because I'm feeling quite embarrassed! 😔


You are a star 👍


----------



## ChesterUK (Dec 22, 2019)

Glad that helped! The passenger seat in mine has started now so will need to give that a good dose too.


----------

